# Crate or no crate



## Casper1409 (Mar 26, 2016)

Hi I have 13 week old maltese I have child gate in my living room where he spends almost all his time. But he eating my TV Stand. 
Should I be getting him used to kennel. Or do most of you keep your dog's out throughout day. And should be being kennel at night. I don't have a kennel but I bought 4 wall gate for him should I have him in this instead out in my living room?


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Do the training with his own personal space. As a puppy, it is important for his safety and House breaking. He should not be out of your sight while house breaking or pad training and he is going to investigate everything and like a toddler it goes right in his mouth. As they become trustworthy regarding potty issues and safety concerns most of us have our dogs out and with us all the time or the vast majority of the time. But a kennel or "gated puppy community" is a good resource when for his safety you would need to use it. Workman in the house or some similar situation. I had a friend who had to call 911 for a guest in her home and in the confusion her little Maltese escaped. Luckily this had a happy ending but could have been a cautionary tale of tragic proportions.
Read all the threads on how to use them and it will be best for the puppy and your peace of mind.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

A puppy needs somewhat of a confined area in a room where one is not concerned about the floor (for example I had tile floors so was easy to clean up accidents). Most people use a pen like an Iris pen, but I simply gated them in the kitchen w. me where there was a tile floor. I never crated my pup but she/he had freedom to go into their crates as they chose. I used a port-a-crib & still do to sleep my babies. A pup should have immediate access to water, a potty pad, toys & a soft place to sleep. Also, and this is very important for puppies---something that is safe to chew on---they are teething. It is a good idea to play a lot of tug games w. a small puppy or other things to stimulate learning---not just to leave them alone to play. They will get bored & get into trouble otherwise.
Spend as much time as possible socializing your pup---first at home & then after the vaccine period is fulfilled, out in public so they learn to be with other people. My 2 are not well socialized and I often regret that.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Mine are crate trained. They happily kennel up, of course they get a treat. I think crate training is important for many reasons. I had a maltese that was very sick and she liked sleeping with us. This was fine until she started having neurological problems and would become confused and fall off the bed. our Pom Emmet had ACL surgery and had to be crated. When our family is over I usually put them up because of food falling on the ground and my BIL dropped a pill and didn't say anything. I saw it and got it but if the pups had been out one of them could have easily got to it first. I am usually home so they have lots of free time with me and hubby. I find them sleeping during the day in their crate lol....it is always a happy place.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

My crate door is always open to them and sometimes they go in just to relax. Early crate training is very important, there will come a time you will need to crate them for various reasons, whether it be transportation or because they're sick of hurt. Make it a pleasant experience and it will be a lifelong safe haven for them.


----------



## Sophieanne (Aug 1, 2013)

All three of my are crate trained. Me and my husband work in the daytime and we dont want to leave them out. We started them in a crate when they were 4 months old ( when they came home). I was taught early on my friend who is a vet tech that furbabies need to be confined for their own safety. They can get into alot of stuff and hurt them self. They have a used bed pillow so they can smell our scent, water and a treat. They have been doing it from the beginning and I wouldnt change a thing.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

We crate ours while we are at work and my mom comes over in the afternoon to take them out for a potty break. They love their crates - they always get a treat and we leave the crates open for them all the time too. I often find them in their crates when I am getting ready (they always know!) or while I am in the shower. Their crates are larger than necessary - for medium sized dogs, so they each have a bed, some toys, and water just in case.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Others have said, crate training is very important because you never know when an emergency will require they be in a crate or kennel. Make it fun!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I also think that it's important to get your dog accustomed to a crate at an early age, although I'd prefer to let the dog have access to an area enclosed by a puppy pen/exercise pen if you're gone long hours and also intend to crate at night. Spending 16 to 20 hours a day in a small crate would be an awful lot.

But I had to get one of my adult rescues used to a small crate after he injured his back. It was difficult to get him to go in at first, which really made me worry about his recovery. Now he likes it! I feed two of my dogs in their crates. The formerly injured boy and another dog like to go for little rides in my car in side-by-side crates--lately just to the drive-through at the burger place.  Another of my dogs has not become used to the crate and gets really upset when I have to take her to the vet, which could complicate treatment for her.


----------

